
A startup says used tissues are safer than vaccinations. Should you trust it? - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/mar/10/vaev-tissue-startup-anti-vaccination-movement-used-tissues
======
ccnafr
This is one of the dumbest ideas I've heard in a while. Won't those tissues
spread more than one disease?

Vaccines have been developed for a reason.

~~~
simonblack
_Won 't those tissues spread more than one disease?_

polyvalent vaccine <grin> \- much the same as 'Triple Antigen' which used to
combine diphtheria, tetanus and whooping cough vaccines.

I initially laughed at this - it's definitely a money making scam - but it has
a hidden basis of truth. It's certainly not a lot different really from
fecal/faecal transplants.

